# Pumpkins & Paws



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Fall pics of the Family


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What great photos! And such a beautiful family!!! Thanks so much for sharing...Khan really has grown up into a gorgeous dog...good work :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, those are wonderful pictures! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What wonderful pics.! Khan is just gorgeous (so are you and your other pup) :biggrin: His head is just huge. He looks like he is such a sweetie! Thanks for giving me my Khan fix! :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice photos. Your dogs look so....regal.

(And boy do I miss the leaves changing colors.) 

Is that a purple pumpkin? What is that?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Very nice photos. Your dogs look so....regal.
> 
> (And boy do I miss the leaves changing colors.)
> 
> Is that a purple pumpkin? What is that?



Regal...Ahh the miracle of film! Khan spent 5 min. with his head buried in the straw at one point he had straw covering his his nose and stuck to his jowls! :biggrin:
No purple pumpkins. It was a trailer tipped on it's side that had cloth draped over it and decorated. The pumpkin was real though!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgous pictures!!!!! I love them!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats one big pumpkin! great photos


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Great picure.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pictures. I really want to get some fall photos of Hannah but I am so bad about charging the batteries for my camera. Before I know it the leaves will be gone!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I love your photos! Thanks for sharing! Did you take those yourself or did you have a photographer do it? I would LOVE to find a setup like that and get fall pics of the poodles!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We are really lucky. Kirsten Muskat from Good Dog Photo in Camas, WA took them.
It's really great. She does events like Lure Course, Herding, events at local pet stores and even street fairs. For 20-25 dollars she will take tons of pics, and then send you 3-5 images for you to download, print, etc. These ones are high resolution so you can print up to 8x10. Way better then anything I could capture. 
Last year she was at a local store and took one of Khan's first picture! 
If there is anyone in the area that wants great pics of their dog, highly recommend calling her.


----------

